# pictoral guide



## cvalda (Jan 10, 2008)

I am always telling my friends on an unrelated group about my tortoises, and they can never keep them straight! So I made this "pictoral guide" for them so they can keep up with who is who! Figured I'd post it here, just 'cause...







Red-Foots (Bucklebury will come home this spring)





Russians





I think my son is getting a Greek SOON so may have to add another picture soon!


----------



## Itort (Jan 10, 2008)

Very good, I like.


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 10, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kelly, Love the way you did the collage. Very, very nice.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Jan 10, 2008)

I love it!!! Very cute


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice. Lots of great torts!


----------



## Sassy_Canuk (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice  
I love Howie!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 10, 2008)

KIM! I'm gonna out you, girl!!! Hey people, Kim is one of my best friends in the world, and she is wanting to get tortoises at sometime in the future! She's shy! We gotta get her posting more often!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wayne.bob (Jan 10, 2008)

VERY NICE PICS KELLY


----------



## Sassy_Canuk (Jan 10, 2008)

No more hiding in my shell I guess (OK, lame joke haha) Yes, Kelly's enthusiasm has definately rubbed off!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 10, 2008)

I knew you'd come out of your shell one of these days! MWA!

Since you might be interested in Egyptians (???) you should post for more info... and to see if I was right about their size! ROFL! I can act like a know a lot of stuff on other non-tort forums, but it doesn't work here because there are so many people who know sooo much more here! LOL! But it's all good, eh?!


----------



## Sassy_Canuk (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, I like the sound and look of Egyptians  Where should I post for info/


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome Kim,
Kelly does seem enthusiastic about.... well most everything she posts and we love her enthusiasm 
All questions are good ones if you ask, bad if you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t. Lots of knowledgeable people here. Kelly and I have both had our first clutch about the same time. I feel almost like we are related. So no more lurking your one of us now.


----------



## Sassy_Canuk (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome  It is a bit overwhelming, all the information! I figured I'd start with the basics, like getting an enclosure set up properly and then the tort~ I like the idea of a smaller tort, at least at first!


----------



## cvalda (Jan 10, 2008)

Well ya gotta figure out which type of tort you want before you set up the enclosure, because it will vary on what they need. I mean the basic enclosure you can figure out, but how you furnish it, etc will vary. I've learned I like to use different things for different torts... plastic containers for the Red Foots, wood is great for the Russians.... I dunno what the Egyptians use so ask in the General section.


----------



## T-P (Jan 14, 2008)

beautiful!


----------

